# Can you use a windows keyboard with OSX 10.3?



## computerchris0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you use a windows keyboard with OSX 10.3?

I just bought a G3 iMac from one of my friends and need to get components for it.


----------



## jbarley (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 27, 2008)

computerchris0 said:


> Can you use a windows keyboard with OSX 10.3?



Sure can  Get a USB keyboard, much cheaper than Apple, or you can buy a ps2-USB converter for older Win keyboards (and mice).

This may be heresy to some, but I much prefer the Win type keyboards. The only things missing are USB ports; and you soon get used to using alternative keys eg. F12 to take the place of the CD/DVD disk eject etc. Be sure to get a Win k/b with volume control though [I use the Excel brand k/b].


----------



## computerchris0 (Apr 27, 2008)

what would happen to the option and the command keys?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 27, 2008)

A windows keyboard usually reverses the position of those keys.
so you will have control, then the Windows key (which will probably be the command key for OS X), then the alt key, which would be used as the Option key for OS X. You would have to test that out to see if that's correct.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 27, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> A windows keyboard usually reverses the position of those keys ... control, then the Windows key (which will probably be the command key for OS X), then the alt key, which would be used as the Option key for OS X.



Spot on DeltaMac! Some other examples:
For screen shots, the user would press Win-Shift-3 (or 4) as the equivalent of the Apple Cmd-Shift-3 (or 4).
To 'undo' a text error, press Win-Z
Cut is Win-X
Copy is Win-C, paste is Win-V
Alt-V puts a tick or check mark (&#8730 in text
Alt-numeral puts in various symbols [those bullets were put in with Alt-8]

The other adjustment to make is to use the little finger of the LH to work the Win-Cmd key, whereas with the Apple k/b, the L thumb was used for the Cmd key. 

It takes a little bit of experimenting with some combination keystrokes, but I've never had a mishap with a Win keyboard (other than my own blunders that is)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2008)

From MacOSXHints.com today "Microsoft Keyboard & Mouse Drivers for Mac".


----------

